# Todays pics



## Gorman Farm (Apr 5, 2017)

We have finally named the ram lamb "Ollie".



 



 
From left to right: Ollie, Joy, Vanilla Ice, and Chocolate Mousse. Happy mom's with their babes. It has been dreadfully hot here, luckily we are supposed to have cooler temps the next couple days.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 6, 2017)

Lovely lambs....we could handle a little of your excess temperatures here as we are still getting overnight frosts.


----------

